# canadians...



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

are you sick and tired of hearing canucks bitch about Bush and anything/everything else that applies to the United States?? mind your own damned business you pansies...


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

this thread sucks


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah,cause that's only canadians who do that,right?


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> are you sick and tired of hearing canucks bitch about Bush and anything/everything else that applies to the United States?? mind your own damned business you pansies...
> [snapback]1152919[/snapback]​


I don't bitch about things that go on in your country unless they affect me, but if thats the approach you want to take then tell your president to stop whining about bc bud being smuggled in. before we burn your white house down again :rasp:


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

here we go again.............
Stop flamming at each other.
US or canadian.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

indecisive said:


> outlook8 said:
> 
> 
> > are you sick and tired of hearing canucks bitch about Bush and anything/everything else that applies to the United States?? mind your own damned business you pansies...
> ...












Dont make us go Imperialistic on your ass...

--Dan


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> are you sick and tired of hearing canucks bitch about Bush and anything/everything else that applies to the United States?? mind your own damned business you pansies...
> [snapback]1152919[/snapback]​


Uh oh, somebody better call the WAAAAAAAAAAAAmbulance


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

This isssue is better left alone by all ...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

If it pisses you off so much, just tune them out. Thats what I do when twitch starts talking about the US


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> If it pisses you off so much, just tune them out. Thats what I do when twitch starts talking about the US
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you guys hear something?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > If it pisses you off so much, just tune them out. Thats what I do when twitch starts talking about the US
> ...


What?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

what a lame ass thread it was just stupid in my opinion to bring so much contraversy to the forum.It just goes to show your ignorance.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if i could id close this

but everyone has a right to there opinion on our leader cause

everything we do will affect the rest of the world



> If it pisses you off so much, just tune them out. Thats what I do when twitch starts talking about the US


thats why i still like alot of the people here


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

The first statement of this thread makes american's come across igornant.

If America is so great, why did all my friends tell the nationals of the countries I have lived in that they are canadian!?!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAmbulance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that is funny.....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

divine said:


> If America is so great, why did all my friends tell the nationals of the countries I have lived in that they are canadian!?!
> [snapback]1153326[/snapback]​


I don't understand this statement.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

divine said:


> The first statement of this thread makes american's come across igornant.
> 
> If America is so great, why did all my friends tell the nationals of the countries I have lived in that they are canadian!?!
> [snapback]1153326[/snapback]​


because your friends are stupid loosers... how are they going to back up being canadian if they have american passports? and if they had problems in a foriegn country and claimed to the canadian embassy that they where canadian citizens and turned out to be american it wouldnt exactly be a good thing..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

SIEG HAIL!! Amerika! 

















Seriously this Canadian American sh*t and bitch fest is pasted old and I find it boring. Ignore comments you don't like. Doing so is one form of tolerance.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

oi vai, im sure this will be locked later tonight.

but anyways, to address your question...
although, i dont know why you titled your thread "canadians" when you clearly meant to get americans' attention. Can we not complain about something that clearly has a world effect?


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

http://www.endofworld.net/


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

I will stop bitching when you give us our 6 billion dollars worth of softwood lumber money back. Among other things your trying to steal from us like our water.


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

obviously no one here can can give 6 billion dollars back, so if your from the us or canada

STOP BITCHING


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Puts on dunce hat.











scrubbs said:


> oi vai, im sure this will be locked later tonight.
> 
> but anyways, to address your question...
> although, i dont know why you titled your thread "canadians" when you clearly meant to get americans' attention. *Can we not complain about something that clearly has a world effect?*
> [snapback]1153435[/snapback]​


No. Canadians have no rights just orders to be carried out. If its to much for you, other peoples can replace the positions. Opinions aren't needed or welcomed. Canadians need to fill their role are shut the f*ck up and play silent sheep.












Jebus said:


> I will stop bitching when you give us our 6 billion dollars worth of softwood lumber money back. Among other things your trying to steal from us like our water.
> [snapback]1153475[/snapback]​


You will never get sh*t back becuases its how the world works. Canada doesn't own water or any commodity or resource. Again, Canada and Canadians have no ownership rights just orders and processes to be carried out. You're nothing but worker bees in the larger collective.


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

obviously no one here can give 6 billion dollars back, so if your from the us or canada

STOP BITCHING

(no offense jebus)


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

sorrry double post


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

> QUOTE(divine @ Aug 11 2005, 06:51 PM)
> If America is so great, why did all my friends tell the nationals of the countries I have lived in that they are canadian!?!
> 
> I don't understand this statement.


I lived in Egypt, The United Arab Emirates, Singapore and Indonesia. The americans are afraid to admit they are american so they say they are canadian.

I am proud to be canadian and nothing will change that but i am also a Global Nomad and have live overseas for 14 years and i am only 22. I have traveled to every habitable continent in the world and experienced almost every culture. If you listen to an american who gets all their information from a closed minded government funded news corperations, it is easy to see why they have so many enemies world wide. The American people are sheep, they do and believe what they are told reguardless the validity or merit of the information.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

divine said:


> I lived in Egypt, The United Arab Emirates, Singapore and Indonesia. The americans are afraid to admit they are american so they say they are canadian.
> 
> I am proud to be canadian and nothing will change that but i am also a Global Nomad and have live overseas for 14 years and i am only 22. I have traveled to every habitable continent in the world and experienced almost every culture. If you listen to an american who gets all their information from a closed minded government funded news corperations, it is easy to see why they have so many enemies world wide. The American people are sheep, they do and believe what they are told reguardless the validity or merit of the information.
> [snapback]1153509[/snapback]​


Do you have proof of this claim? You do know you're on the internet and can say whatever you want to further an argument. If the "Americans" you've communicated with in those countries are afraid to admit they're American how do you know they're American? Regards to the sheep commit if Americans are sheep who is the shepherd? Certainly can't be the US government because they're one. Sheeps can't shepherd themselves.

This whole topic seems useless and lacks development.


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

Proof of what, that I have lived a great life around the world. I don't have to prove sh*t to you.

I went to private american schools my whole life. most of my frieds are americans who are also global nomads. Most of them are ashamed of their country.

I have nothing against you. Just don't start calling my people cowards and expect me to just sit here and read it.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:rasp:


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

he ment do you have proff that the "americans" you met were actually americans and you could have been mistaken.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

HOACH said:


> this thread sucks
> [snapback]1152928[/snapback]​


LOL yep! If Bush sucks it's cause CANADA BLOWS!!!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> If it pisses you off so much, just tune them out. Thats what I do when twitch starts talking about the US
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I do.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

Look, I am a proud Canadian, and though I make fun of Americans a lot, they are my brothers. Just like my actual brother, we make fun of eachother, I dont agree with everything he does, same goes the other way, but in the end, were brothers.

I just wish Bush would step down, and Brett Hall would admit he is Canadian









--Dan


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Look, I am a proud Canadian, and though I make fun of Americans a lot, they are my brothers. Just like my actual brother, we make fun of eachother, I dont agree with everything he does, same goes the other way, but in the end, were brothers.
> 
> I just wish Bush would step down, and *Brett Hall *would admit he is Canadian
> 
> ...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I think we should just change the canadian flag to red white and blue and we'll just add another star to ours.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...














CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I think we should just change the canadian flag to red white and blue and we'll just add another star to ours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER!!!

Speak like that again, and I'll burn down your white house...

--Dan


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

acb said:


> he ment do you have proff that the "americans" you met were actually americans and you could have been mistaken.
> [snapback]1153534[/snapback]​


yea, *PROOF* Dammit!











DannyBoy17 said:


> Look, I am a proud Canadian, and though I make fun of Americans a lot, they are my brothers. Just like my actual brother, we make fun of eachother, I dont agree with everything he does, same goes the other way, but in the end, were brothers.
> 
> *I just wish Bush would step down*, and Brett Hall would admit he is Canadian
> 
> ...


NEVER you Tree Hugging Hippie! NeVER!



CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I think we should just change the canadian flag to red white and blue and we'll just add another star to ours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Now that ctually made me laugh. i dont normally laugh out loud, even thought i post l00l, But this actually made me laugh


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Umbilical Syllables said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


Why does it have to be white? I knew it! you're a damn racist! lol

Seriously though, something is wrong with a country that only has ONE FOOD! It's not even bacon! it's ham.  Name 5 foods canada has????? not syrup, beer, or your damn club soda lol, name some food!


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I think we should just change the canadian flag to red white and blue and we'll just add another star to ours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Over my dead body.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

"Y'all just settle down now Y'all america is is strong y'll UHUH!"
I'm sorry but from my experience with Americans I find them very dumb and overly patriotic. Most Americans don't know sh*t about Canada. They have no idea how much better Canada is than the States. Go Canada!!!

PS. I've been all around the States and the majority of the woman I have seen have been overweight and missing teeth. Oh yea and what's up with that accent.

OH Canada!!!!
View attachment 72671


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Jebus said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should just change the canadian flag to red white and blue and we'll just add another star to ours.
> ...


Lol that's your retort?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

divine said:


> Proof of what, that I have lived a great life around the world. I don't have to prove sh*t to you.
> 
> I went to private american schools my whole life. most of my frieds are americans who are also global nomads. Most of them are ashamed of their country.
> 
> ...


Plain and honest; I don't give a sh*t about your life. I was talking about proof of those you communicated with were in fact Americans.



"Myself said:


> Do you have proof of this claim? You do know you're on the internet and can say whatever you want to further an argument. If the "Americans" you've communicated with in those countries are afraid to admit they're American how do you know they're American?





divine said:


> I went to private american schools my whole life. most of my frieds are americans who are also global nomads. Most of them are ashamed of their country.


I went to public school and many eastern peoples were ashamed of their countries. Of course I have no proof but that doesn't matter.



divine said:


> I have nothing against you. Just don't start calling my people cowards and expect me to just sit here and read it.


Logical error. I never called Canadians cowards or any people for that matter because I don't see it necessary. My first two posts in this thread was sarcasm which is lost on some people.

BTW Your people?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Your making ppl think americans have a bad view of canadians and they dont...i never once heard ne american talk bad about canada xcept for on this site...also..bush sux as president..he would be better doing a job like a meter maid or something...and i dont blame ne one for complaining about him when there are americans dying every day in iraq..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I have no problem with canada actually lol. I look foward to building a housing division their some day lol. Naww man I'm just joking anywhoo. I'm laughing at the results though, someone said we're OVERLY PATRIOTIC and after my comment your first retort back was: "Over my dead body" LMAO if that's not Overly Patriotic I don't know what is.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I want to know what is the cause of this sh*t? C'mon Canada and the US?









Its like national penis measuring. Why the competition and hostility?


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I have no problem with canada actually lol. I look foward to building a housing division their some day lol. Naww man I'm just joking anywhoo. I'm laughing at the results though, someone said we're OVERLY PATRIOTIC and after my comment your first retort back was: "Over my dead body" LMAO if that's not Overly Patriotic I don't know what is.
> [snapback]1153663[/snapback]​


lol man i know i was screwin around but i seriously don't want canada and the states to merge.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

User said:


> I want to know what is the cause of this sh*t? C'mon Canada and the US?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever their is a difference in people they will view what is not them as being lesser. Usually that is........just look at racism.... it's ignorance but it's only cause they are not WHAT they are hating or making fun of. I think most of us here though are just having fun.....I know I am


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jebus said:


> lol man i know i was screwin around but i seriously don't want canada and the states to merge.
> [snapback]1153670[/snapback]​


What makes you think we're going to merge?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

So what kind of loser made this thread?











elTwitcho said:


> outlook8 said:
> 
> 
> > are you sick and tired of hearing canucks bitch about Bush and anything/everything else that applies to the United States?? mind your own damned business you pansies...
> ...


That's hilarious! hahaha


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> divine said:
> 
> 
> > The first statement of this thread makes american's come across igornant.
> ...


Although this tread is very lame, I thought I'd add that the the comment above regarding the treatment or preception of Americans vs Canadians is very true.
I travelled in Europe last last year and am a dual US/Canandian citizen but only hold an American passport....Throughout Italy, Germany, etc...Everyone advised me that I'd be better off next time, taking a Canadian passport with me.
I consider myself just as much an American as I do Canadian, however Europeans are, for the majority, strongly against US policies and are more likely to kill an American over an Canadian. I hear the same thing in Mexico.

Americans have to lighten up a bit and stop being the "police man" for the world


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I wrote a song....written from the "Canadian perspective"

I'm proud to be a canadian...where at least we know we're anonymous.
We love to comment on others because no one cares what weeeeeee think.

We haven't lost anything....but at least we smoke our weeeeeeeeed.

Oh America please don't let anyone attack us.....because you know they'll split our cheeeeeeeeeeeeks.

hahahhahahahahahahahah


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I should add more satire and sarcasm to this thread.









Europeans are likely to kill an American over a Canadian? What if a Latino was involved? So long to the tolerant European society if they would simply kill Americans over policy. Total hypocrisy. What if Americans killed Europeans over policy when they visit or buy real estate? Similar to what islamic fundamentalists are already doing?

What if America joined Muslims in a holy alliance to bring moral judgment to the world? BTW, a German would kill an American but give muslim fundamentalists a holiday in hopes of not being killed themselves? That friend, is f*cking priceless.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

divine said:


> The first statement of this thread makes american's come across igornant.
> 
> If America is so great, why did all my friends tell the nationals of the countries I have lived in that they are canadian!?!
> [snapback]1153326[/snapback]​


well thats because a lot of the world hates amaerica but they are indifferent about canada so people do it to cover their ass.

and yes im sick of the canadians, but then again, aren't we right now bit*hing about other countries and their govrenment (iraq, etc.) so why be hippocritical. i mean we took it to the next level and just invaded because we didn't like their govrenment.


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

What speedy said is exactly what I was pointing out. I mentioned the fact about my schooling not to be arrogant or coincided, but to state that I have known Americans my whole life. Canadians complain because we produce around 3 times as much oil/gas per day as the US and we pay 3.10 USD to put a gallon of gas in our cars and the fuel we get is the bottom of the barrel (poorest quality produced). This happens with all our natural resources. Western Canada has no say in what happens in Canada and there is nothing we can do short of a revolution, in which case the US would invade us to ensure stability and continue the American lifestyle of capitalist consumerism. Americans consume about 60% of the natural resources harvested around the whole per year and they only have about 6% of the world population. Something needs to change but many people make to much money off of the American way and will protect their interests by preventing a change.

I wish people could think for themselves and not believe everything they hear on American media corporations and try and step back and look at the bigger picture. But like I said it is only a wish, and I also wish drove a 600 hp bncr33.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

If Americans don't care, then why is your government bi*ching about our laws on pot. Americans are just pissed because Canadians didn't join the stupid war in Iraq. That's why your government has been cheating ours with the softwood lumber and beef crisis. Unloyal SOB.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

divine said:


> I wish people could think for themselves and not believe everything they hear on American media corporations and try and step back and look at the bigger picture. But like I said it is only a wish, and I also wish drove a 600 hp bncr33.
> [snapback]1153922[/snapback]​


Read more topics on the board and you'll find myself and many others agree.
But this also goes both ways, people outside the US should do the same.



HOACH said:


> If Americans don't care, then why is your government bi*ching about our laws on pot. Americans are just pissed because Canadians didn't join the stupid war in Iraq. That's why your government has been cheating ours with the softwood lumber and beef crisis. Unloyal SOB.
> [snapback]1153935[/snapback]​


Simple. We bitch because we can and because it affects out stance on the issue. Same as any nation or people, we aren't different. I don't think any Americans are upset over Canadians not being in Iraq. Infact many are glad you're not there.

Seriously if pot was legalized in Anerica it would hurt the pharmaceutical industry.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

well we did join ur war acualy, not meany but we dotn even have a army enyway haha. plus were all scared because u all bombed us enyways even when were on ur side so i dont blaim enyone here for turning down the opertunity haha. plus i dont doubt that no one here herd about that cuz u kno americans can do no wrong right







i mena if we bombed a platoon of americans by misteak it would be all over the news for weeks probuly.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

User said:


> Jebus said:
> 
> 
> > lol man i know i was screwin around but i seriously don't want canada and the states to merge.
> ...


not so much merge as be taken over.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

> Seriously if pot was legalized in America it would hurt the pharmaceutical industry.


How so? Your pharmaceutical industry is hurting because Americans don't have a proper health care program.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

plus normaly i dotn really have much of enyhtign against the states enyways, i deffinitly dotn agree with everyhting i see over there, and i dotn kno meany americans enyways ecept for ther couple i met thet moved here because they think bush and his ideas are riduculious, so i cant say enything bad about americans. but when i see posts like this i totaly lose so much respect for u guys







its jsut sad really, speacily since u all think we jsut live in igloos and drink beer. haha i jsut rememebrd i met this lady who came here just a month ago (its summer) and only brought snowsuits with her, so she had to buy all new cloths here hahaha, jsut to back that up :rasp:


----------



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

was this thread started just to get a laugh, cause its working. GO AMERICA


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Policing the world is alright if it is done in a just manner where the rest of the world agrees. However, non-americans tend to see americans only policing certain parts of the world only when there is an interest that suits the needs of America.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

LMAO
god damn americans


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I miss living in Europe...

...also, while most of this thread made me laugh, this post was just f*cking dumb.



Azeral said:


> I wrote a song....written from the "Canadian perspective"
> 
> I'm proud to be a canadian...where at least we know we're anonymous.
> We love to comment on others because no one cares what weeeeeee think.
> ...


You lose points for being lame.









Hey. Why don't we do something productive and vote for Pfury on Aquarank? When I checked yesterday we were #11, behind three goldfish sites and even a betta site. Face it - it's not a Canadian versus American thing. It's a 'we need to f!cking vote on Aquarank' thing.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jebus said:


> not so much merge as be taken over.
> [snapback]1153947[/snapback]​


No. America is taking over the mideast right now, do not worry. Iran should be worried about a take over. Iran also has to worry about Israel taking along awaited dump on that country. It would be embarrassing for alittle country to bitch slap giant Iran. Note bitch slap does not mean invade be merely bombing suspected sites. But Israel isn't going to attack because it would possibly kill many Russians and Elite Russian guardsmen. Therefore why the hell am I even typing this? Maybe because I am alittle high myself.



HOACH said:


> > Seriously if pot was legalized in America it would hurt the pharmaceutical industry.
> 
> 
> How so? Your pharmaceutical industry is hurting because Americans don't have a proper health care program.
> [snapback]1153948[/snapback]​


If marijuana can be used for medical purposes why pay for pills and other medication when you can simply grow weed ? Smoke the pain and other medical problems away friend.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

This post is quickly turning into a bash fest. ::uts on helmet:::


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

HOACH said:


> Policing the world is alright if it is done in a just manner where the rest of the world agrees. However, non-americans tend to see americans only policing certain parts of the world only when there is an interest that suits the needs of America.
> [snapback]1153964[/snapback]​


Haha

That post made be laugh, seriously. Every country only does certain things and actions with its in the national interest. Remember France objection to the Iraq War ?



HOACH said:


> LMAO
> god damn americans
> [snapback]1153965[/snapback]​


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

> If marijuana can be used for medical purposes why pay for pills and other medication when you can simply grow weed ? Smoke the pain and other medical problems away friend.


The Netherlands and Canada both support marijuana and dont see any problems with the pharmaceutical companys and if did it would push the pharmacetical industry to develop new drugs for uncurable diseases.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

> Haha
> 
> That post made be laugh, seriously. Every country only does certain things and actions with its in the national interest. Remember France objection to the Iraq War ?


Policing the world means protecting the laws of the world and not about self interests. When there is self interest it just means the laws are currpted. Just compare policing the world to everyday normal cops. How would you feel if a cop pulled you over and took something of yours becaused he liked whatever you had.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

HOACH said:


> Policing the world means protecting the laws of the world and not about self interests. When there is self interest it just means the laws are currpted. Just compare policing the world to everyday normal cops. How would you feel if a cop pulled you over and took something of yours becaused he liked whatever you had.
> [snapback]1153997[/snapback]​


I am not sure why I'm debating all this sh*t because I mainly agree.

Anyway. There is no nation to police the world expect the US, with that said the US doesn't police the whole world. Why does self interest mean laws are corrupt? A nation would be foolish if it didn't have self interest or a survival and growth plan. Its similar to why Canadians say its in their self interest and the nation of Canada that the US doesn't attack other nations.

You can't compare policing the world to everyday cops. The last comment doesn't fit, the US hasn't took whatever it liked are Canada would have be annexed already for fuel resource purposes.









That thread is awful but amusing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

mrspikes said:


> divine said:
> 
> 
> > The first statement of this thread makes american's come across igornant.
> ...


?

A lot of European countries like Canadians because we were huge in World War I and World War II, despite what the textbooks say.

American sets off the atomic bomb, and it causes devastation and radiation.
Canada set off the atomic *bong* and it's cause for CELEBRATION!

Quit stealing our weed, then bitching about it.

--Dan


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

Yea, Canada played a HUGE role in EVERY war. The french seems to have passed a very valued tool of their's to you. The white flag.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

> flyboy Posted Today, 09:23 AM
> Yea, Canada played a HUGE role in EVERY war. The french seems to have passed a very valued tool of their's to you. The white flag.


Too bad you were the one's waving the white flag when we burned your white house down.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Mettle said:


> I miss living in Europe...
> 
> ...also, while most of this thread made me laugh, this post was just f*cking dumb.
> 
> ...


Struck a nerve eh









Let's break this down and see why it upset Mettle.

1- He's canadien.
2- He feels globally anonymous.
3- He smokes weed.
4- He knows Canada's defensive capabilities are nill so if attacked the US would have to protect them.

or

1- He can't take a joke.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Azeral said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > I miss living in Europe...
> ...


No... It's as I said, your post was f!cking lame, is all. You give yourself far too much credit and seem to laugh at yourself a lot... I'm Canadian, not Canadien. I don't feel globally anonymous - everywhere I've traveled has welcomed Canadians with open arms. I don't smoke weed - waste of time, money and brain cells, plus it just makes me tired... And no one is going to attack us when they have you as a target. Case in point - Sept. 11th.

As for not being able to take a joke... I've been putting up with Bush as your President for years. If that's not the biggest joke going right now, I don't know what is.:laugh: Maybe you just suck at trying to be funny.







:nod::laugh:

Now go vote on Aquarank!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i sorta feel that this thread should just get closed. its just gonna turn in to more animosity, which is just pointless.

outlook should get kicked in the junk for starting such a stupid thread. now we know he's a complete idiot, and isnt deserving of anyone's attention.

Outlook- get outside and do something, instead of starting stupid sh*t like this in the lounge. get a fuckin life buddy. if you dont like canadians, keep it to your f*cking self. if you wanna talk about it, why dont you come up here and say it to one of us in a bar. guaranteed you spend the night in hospital. guys like you are the reason ppl get pissed off at americans. i dont have problems with americans...well most of them. when idiots like you come out from under your rock, i remember that there are indeed, americans i dont like...you being the sole one. it shows your thought process, which equates to that of a retarded baboon.

like i got no problem with azeral joking around...but all we need is sh*t like this starting up on the board again.

if a canadian started of a similar thread on the states, it would turn into some pretty viscious sh*t. its just pointless.

why dont we just make fun of the French?...or Estonians??? they're country is called "E-stone-ia' WTF kind of name is that.lol.jk


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i dont have any problem w/ canada. but all this bashing of our president is pretty classless....and i bet the people that voted "no" were canadian haha. But one thing i think is funny, the world knows bush is our president, but i doubt many people outside of canada knows who their leader is!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > Mettle said:
> ...


I'm not going to comment on the Canada vs America rant because I have no problem or position on it. It never crosses my mind. I in no way hold any animosity torwards Canada or its people.

The post was a joke, you didn't like it? Oh well.

The personal attack..... Doesn't even deserve a response.


----------



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

CANADIAN AIRFORCE!! HAHAHA

MMMk im done


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Canada sucks ass. The girls Ive met from Montreal are hot though. And The Kids In The Hall was funny but thats it!


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Puff said:


> i sorta feel that this thread should just get closed. its just gonna turn in to more animosity, which is just pointless.
> 
> outlook should get kicked in the junk for starting such a stupid thread. now we know he's a complete idiot, and isnt deserving of anyone's attention.
> 
> ...


haha, i was waiting for a reply like this...this thread is a friggin' joke(kinda)...i just wanted to see the canadians get their panties all in a bunch...ya'll sit on this board and post "bush sucks" threads over and over and over and i'm getting sick and tired of seeing it; and apparetly i'm not the only one as the voting definately shows what i assumed in the first place...

and puff, u have no idea who i am, so don't start bashing me and saying how i would get beat up in canada...for all u know i could be an eight foot tall, four-hundred pound gorilla that would squash your weed smoking ass into oblivion...

done and done...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

look at it the other way dipshit.

whenever there's a thread about anything to do with the States, americans always get defensive and get their 'panties in a bunch'. so what do you expect us to do? the exact same f*cking thing you idiot. you started this thread with the intention to start sh*t. which means you are a complete and utter douche. get a fuckin life. you make yourself look even dumber coming out and saying you started this thread with the sole intention of pissing canadians off. the world would be better off without little assf*cks like you.

i love this "you dont know me" sh*t. are you on jerry springer?









ppl who intentionally go around starting sh*t, especially on internet forums, are real winners


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Puff said:


> look at it the other way dipshit.
> 
> whenever there's a thread about anything to do with the States, americans always get defensive and get their 'panties in a bunch'. so what do you expect us to do? the exact same f*cking thing you idiot. you started this thread with the intention to start sh*t. which means you are a complete and utter douche. get a fuckin life. you make yourself look even dumber coming out and saying you started this thread with the sole intention of pissing canadians off. the world would be better off without little assf*cks like you.
> 
> ...


come on, get it all out...don't leave anything inside that will come back to haunt u down the road...let me know how u really feel...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

diddye said:


> i dont have any problem w/ canada. but all this bashing of our president is pretty classless....and i bet the people that voted "no" were canadian haha. But one thing i think is funny, the world knows bush is our president, but i doubt many people outside of canada knows who their leader is!
> [snapback]1154408[/snapback]​


 Yeah everyone knows who he is because he is a dumbass that refuses to end a pointless war in iraq (not war on terrorism) because he thinks if he pulls out he will be giving the US a bad image..


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

the only canadians i don't like are the sheetrockers that come here to work and complain and are ignorant the whole time they are here! if you don't like our counry stop comming here to work!!


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

divine said:


> What speedy said is exactly what I was pointing out. I mentioned the fact about my schooling not to be arrogant or coincided, but to state that I have known Americans my whole life. Canadians complain because we produce around 3 times as much oil/gas per day as the US and we pay 3.10 USD to put a gallon of gas in our cars and the fuel we get is the bottom of the barrel (poorest quality produced). This happens with all our natural resources. Western Canada has no say in what happens in Canada and there is nothing we can do short of a revolution, in which case the US would invade us to ensure stability and continue the American lifestyle of capitalist consumerism. Americans consume about 60% of the natural resources harvested around the whole per year and they only have about 6% of the world population. Something needs to change but many people make to much money off of the American way and will protect their interests by preventing a change.
> 
> I wish people could think for themselves and not believe everything they hear on American media corporations and try and step back and look at the bigger picture. But like I said it is only a wish, and I also wish drove a 600 hp bncr33.
> [snapback]1153922[/snapback]​


Well put, however until many of the "negative" commenting Americans on this site actually get taken hostage, beaten up, or harassed in Europe, Asia, the Middle East, or even Canada, they'll never believe it for themselves...

Americans are for the vast majority, great people that hold solid values much the same as any other decent law-abiding citizen, however the rest of the world's perspective on this isn't exactly the same in everyone's mind. And that's due to history and recent US policies...Right or wrong; everyone is entitled to their own opinion. 
Freedom of speech does not only apply to the USA...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

myles said:


> well we did join ur war acualy, not meany but we dotn even have a army enyway haha. plus were all scared because u all bombed us enyways even when were on ur side so i dont blaim enyone here for turning down the opertunity haha. plus i dont doubt that no one here herd about that cuz u kno americans can do no wrong right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you aren't the example of education in canada......well at least the education of english and how to spell


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

HOACH said:


> > Seriously if pot was legalized in America it would hurt the pharmaceutical industry.
> 
> 
> How so? Your pharmaceutical industry is hurting because Americans don't have a proper health care program.
> [snapback]1153948[/snapback]​


Nor do you. Yes yours might be free but how long do you have to wait for it? Free my ass, it takes time for you to get your meds. We might have to pay but we get our meds ASAP.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> myles said:
> 
> 
> > well we did join ur war acualy, not meany but we dotn even have a army enyway haha. plus were all scared because u all bombed us enyways even when were on ur side so i dont blaim enyone here for turning down the opertunity haha. plus i dont doubt that no one here herd about that cuz u kno americans can do no wrong right
> ...


I should hope not, our literacy rate is higher than yours so as bad as the example of education in canada is...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> > myles said:
> ...


Then I'm glad I was hoping lol


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> HOACH said:
> 
> 
> > > Seriously if pot was legalized in America it would hurt the pharmaceutical industry.
> ...


No we don't. Why would you comment on something you have no experience with or any clue about?

In Canada, when we want medication we go to the pharmacy, and we pick it up. Unless you guys get your medication in less than the half an hour it takes to fill a prescription...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> > HOACH said:
> ...


My friend of 5 years just moved to canada eh? and upon moving there eh? He told me that they had free medicare. Either misinformed or misinformed and that's why I would comment on it.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

myles said:


> well we did join ur war acualy, not meany but we dotn even have a army enyway haha. plus were all scared because u all bombed us enyways even when were on ur side so i dont blaim enyone here for turning down the opertunity haha. plus i dont doubt that no one here herd about that cuz u kno americans can do no wrong right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its time to go back to English 3! Btw yeah of course if you bombed a platoon of americans it would be on the news..that is a big deal..how old r u ne ways?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

this just seems like useless bullshit


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2005)

diddye said:


> i dont have any problem w/ canada. but all this bashing of our president is pretty classless....and i bet the people that voted "no" were canadian haha. But one thing i think is funny, the world knows bush is our president, but i doubt many people outside of canada knows who their leader is!
> [snapback]1154408[/snapback]​










Be proud








You have the leader that the whole world mocks











adultswim said:


> Canada sucks ass. The girls Ive met from Montreal are hot though. And The Kids In The Hall was funny but thats it!
> [snapback]1154473[/snapback]​


I hate you.

--Dan


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

my dicks bigger then your dick


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > i dont have any problem w/ canada. but all this bashing of our president is pretty classless....and i bet the people that voted "no" were canadian haha. But one thing i think is funny, the world knows bush is our president, but i doubt many people outside of canada knows who their leader is!
> ...


The whole world can lick a dirty micro penis because you can't suck one. Karma reaction of mockery can be defiance from some people. And Bush is pretty god damned defiant so was the millions that voted for him.

Face it the world is going to end soon ( I hope in apocalyptic fashion because that would seriously kick major ass, I want to go out with a bang and bright lights) one way or other. That is all.

















Have a friday night beer before it all ends.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

> Face it the world is going to end soon ( I hope in apocalyptic fashion because that would seriously kick major ass, I want to go out with a bang and bright lights) one way or other. That is all.


You're a pro-Bush, you wish that the world ends and in your sig it's written Sieg Heil ?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Pro Bush I doubt it, currently. Sieg Heil? You must be seeing words that aren't there.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

User said:


> Pro Bush I doubt it, currently. Sieg Heil? You must be seeing words that aren't there.
> [snapback]1154844[/snapback]​


Nice to see you are truely high on yourself but you also need a little therapy.
What did your parents do to you?


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > CROSSHAIR223 said:
> ...


you clearly added your own spin on what your friend told you. Twitch is right. I go to the doctor, get a prescription, walk downstairs to the pharmacy, and in like 20 minutes(if that) i have my drugs and im home. btw, healthcare is free, like hospital, doctor, etc. but you pay for drugs, or at least part of your drugs. after you hit a certain percentage of your income in drug costs, you get the rest free for the year.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

outlook8 said:


> Puff said:
> 
> 
> > i sorta feel that this thread should just get closed. its just gonna turn in to more animosity, which is just pointless.
> ...


Since you have created this thread to flame and cause controversy, this is your first and final warning. Another peep from you to destabalize this community and you will be asked to leave.









As for this thread, due to the premise of it being inflammatory, it is now closed.


----------

